

Dear HN: Please add a footer to every page - shalmanese

When I'm browsing HN on an unreliable connection, I'm never sure if the page is fully loaded or the request is timing out. A footer at the end of every page would fix this.
======
briansmith
This seems like something the browser should help you with.

------
tdupree
This might help you out: <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/33974>

~~~
pclark
awesome, thank you.

------
drenei
Seconded. I like the simplicity with HN, but a footer would really help,
especially on internet connections that time out.

------
icey
Even something as simple as an <hr> _would_ be nice at the end of a detail
page. I'm a scroll wheeler, and I rarely pay attention to where the scrollbar
is while I'm reading.

